# كيفية التسجيل في هذا الموقع



## lot2005 (12 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
من يدلني على كيفية التسجيل في هذا الموقع
www.9iv.com
بالصورة لأنه صيني
شكرا


----------



## lot2005 (15 مايو 2007)

أين المساعدات يا مهندسين


----------



## lot2005 (16 مايو 2007)

الموقع يفيدكم يا إخوان ساعدوني في التسجيل في الموقع


----------



## lot2005 (16 مايو 2007)

الموقع يفيدكم يا إخوان ساعدوني في التسجيل في الموقع شكرا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (18 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي فى الله معذرة على التأخير لاني لم ارى هذا الموضوع الا الان 
هذا الموقع باللغة الصينية 
ترجمه على google و إن شاء الله ستسجل عليه بسهولة 
http://www.google.com.eg/language_tools?hl=ar
اخوك فى الله محمد بن إسماعيل


----------



## lot2005 (19 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا أخي


----------



## lot2005 (19 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
لكن موقع التسجيل غير قابل للترجمة
هل بإمكانك مساعدتي،أن تقوم أنت بالتسجيل وتمدني login و password 
أنا بحاجة إلى الدخول لهذا الموقع،ساعدني
وشكرا


----------



## lot2005 (21 مايو 2007)

أريد المساعدة يا إخوان


----------



## lot2005 (21 مايو 2007)

أريد المساعدة يا إخوان


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (21 مايو 2007)

lot2005 قال:


> أريد المساعدة يا إخوان[/QU
> والله يا اخى انا حاولت كل المحاولات بس اللغ صعبة جدا والموقع ما عاوز يترجم لكن ان شااء الله الاخ محمد اسماعيل ممكن تكلمة انت عاوز ايه من الموقع وهو ان شاء الله هيفيدك


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (22 مايو 2007)

اخي فى الله انا جربت كتير ولكن 
من الممكن ان يكون بفلوس او يغلق التسجيل على دول معينه 
معذرة


----------

